# Are Cowon SE2 earphones good?



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of renewing my Digit subscription as the current offer interests me.

Rs. 1000 ( Rs.900 after using discount coupon) for 6 month-subscription + Free Cowon SE2 Earphones.


I just wanted to ask if anyone here has used/own Cowon SE2 ? Should I go for It?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 6, 2011)

Cowon SE2 are the earphones bundled with the newer, higher end MP3 players by Cowon, right? I recently bought a Cowon J3 but never unpacked the earphones. Maybe I'll give them a try tonight and get back to you. I have read that they are better than average, but still, stock earphones are mediocre at best (one exception would be the active noise cancellation earbuds that came with my Sony A844. They are pretty good).


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah! They come bundled with the Cowon J3 

Reviews of J3 suggest that SE2 are quite good. I don't expect much either.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Waiting..


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

dont know about you but i got my subscription done....
eagerly waiting for 'em......


----------



## KDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

I Received my earphones 3 Months back.


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

so how is your experience with 'em.....?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, 
I received my Jan Edition 2 hrs back and received the earphones 5 mins back ... 
Eagerly unpacked and plugged it in .. 
I was disappointed with the quality ... 
they say the MRP is Rs.700 .. for that price point it has very mediocre sound quality ... 
I have earlier used philips headphones which were for Rs350 from local store ... 
It`s sound quality was better than what I have got from cowon ...  
I would compare it my samsung stock headphones that came bundled with my Galaxy 5 ... 

All in all .. Mediocre ... Not for Bass Lovers(Which I am ) ...


----------



## pramudit (Jan 13, 2012)

When did you subscribed...?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 15, 2012)

I got mine too.... 

here is mine....
everything is fine except for cord length, it is really very short....

i am geeting a problem with them, bass is not present is one earpiece....


----------



## KDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> so how is your experience with 'em.....?





vizkid2005 said:


> Hi all,
> I received my Jan Edition 2 hrs back and received the earphones 5 mins back ...
> Eagerly unpacked and plugged it in ..
> I was disappointed with the quality ...
> ...



On what device did you try 'em? They're not what Rs. 500 (Flipkart Price) earphones would sound like. But certainly, they're not bad. They're good. As I said earlier, I wasn't expecting much from them. I was going to renew my subscription anyway.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 24, 2012)

This is not good...
Td took 200rs as courier charge to send new headphone...


----------



## KDroid (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the same earphones bundled with my Cowon iAudio E2. At first, I hated 'em. But after some burn in, they are sounding awesome. Use 'em with good source & see the difference.


----------

